# Από πού φυσάει ο άνεμος;



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Το κείμενό μου (σε περιβάλλον Κεντρικής Ευρώπης που πρέπει να μεταφέρω στα καθ' ημάς), εξηγεί:

_Ακόμα και χωρίς πυξίδα, υπάρχουν στη φύση πολλά σημάδια που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να βρούμε τα σημεία του ορίζοντα. Επειδή ο άνεμος είναι συνήθως *βορειοδυτικός*, τα απομονωμένα δέντρα έχουν μια κλίση προς *νοτιοανατολικά*._

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι άνεμοι που επικρατούν στην Ελλάδα είναι συνήθως *βορειοανατολικοί*, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος, λιγότερο αστικοποιημένος από εμένα, να το επιβεβαιώσει;

ΤΙΑ


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι από τη Γεωγραφία που δίδασκα στα παιδιά του Γυμνασίου, οι επικρατούντες άνεμοι στην Ελλάδα είναι όντως βορειανατολικοί.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2010)

Κατεξοχήν βορειοανατολικοί άνεμοι είναι τα _μελτέμια _που κατεβάζουν ευχάριστα τη θερμοκρασία το καλοκαίρι. Ο βορειοδυτικός άνεμος στην Ελλάδα φυσάει από την Αδριατική και συνήθως φέρνει κακοκαιρία, ανταριασμένη θάλασσα και βροχές. Είναι ο _μαΐστρος_.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Ψάχνοντας για _"επικρατούντες άνεμοι" Ελλάδα_, βρίσκω πολλές σελίδες για τους ανέμους που επικρατούν κατά τόπους στην Ελλάδα. 

Εδώ βρίσκω ένα κείμενο που χωρίζει την Ελλάδα σε 4 ζώνες από Βορρά προς Νότο, αναφέρει όμως μόνο τους θερινούς ανέμους, κι αυτούς μόνο στις θαλάσσιες περιοχές.

Εδώ, σ' ένα κείμενο-εισαγωγή στη μετεωρολογία, υπάρχουν χάρτες για όλη τη χώρα, για τη χειμερινή και τη θερινή περίοδο.

Κάποτε μου είχαν εξηγήσει κι άλλους τρόπους προσανατολισμού στην ύπαιθρο (για τα δέντρα που λες, θυμάμαι αμυδρά κάτι με τη θέση των βρύων στον κορμό, αλλά επειδή κι εγώ σε αστικό περιβάλλον ζω (μικρής πόλης, έστω) και δεν μου χρειάστηκαν μέχρι τώρα, αυτές οι γνώσεις είναι πια gone with the wind...

Μουσικό διάλειμμα, επιτόπου, γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να καθηλώνομαι σ' ένα μετερίζι. 

El Viento - Manu Chao 






El viento viene; 
el viento se va. 
Por las carreteras;
por las playas desiertas;
por los océanos. 
El viento, no muere;
nosotros morimos
Somos polvo en el viento
Nosotros no morimos
porque en la física no hay muerte
Nosotros transmutamos, 
el viento no muere, cambia.
Como cambia el universo,
pero quizas no para siempre,
porque nada es para siempre.
Ni siquiera la eternidad es para siempre.
En cuanto al tiempo;
¿Tiene tiempo una finitud?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Μερσί, Daeman!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2014)

Ας το προσθέσω και αυτό εδώ (από *εκεί*) μπας και βοηθήσει να συγκεντρώσουμε και ελληνικές ονομασίες, γνήσιες και ψευδόφιλες, ίσως, κ.ά. διάφορα:

*LOCAL MEDITERRANEAN WINDS*







*Levanter:* An easterly wind through the Straits of Gibraltar and between Spain and Morocco. It is usually a light or moderate wind bringing with it excessive moisture, heavy dew, local cloud, and thick muggy atmosphere and sometimes rain. It may occur at any time of the year, but is most frequent from July to October and in March and seldom blows with gale force.

*Vendavales:* The vendavales are strong south-westerly winds which occur in the Strait of Gibraltar and the region off the east coast of Spain. They are associated with advancing depressions of late autumn to early spring; they are usually introduced by, and are liable to be interspersed with, thunderstorms and violent squalls.

*Leveche:* This is a dry, scorching, sand- and dust-laden wind from between south-east and south-west, peculiar to the south-east coast of Spain between Almeria and Valencia; it extends only a few miles inland, and occurs in front of an advancing depression.

*Levantades:* Gales from between north-north-east and east-north-east are the most important gales of the east coast of Spain. They are known locally as llevantades, and are an intense form of the llevante or levante, i.e., north-easterly winds of long fetch, as opposed to diurnal coastal breezes. These gales are most frequent and dangerous in spring and autumn (February to May and October to December), and are generally associated with slow-moving depressions crossing the Mediterranean between France and Algeria.

*Mistral:* A strong northerly wind in the Gulf of Lions and Rhone Valley. The air is usually dry, bringing bright and clear weather with freezing temperatures to the south of France. The Mistral often reaches gale force especially in winter and is capable of raising a heavy sea in a short space of time.

*Bora:* Occurs along the eastern shore of the Northern Adriatic and is similar in some respects to the Mistral. It is a NE wind occurring chiefly in winter, when it may attain gale force. Violent gusts and squalls, sometimes reaching 100 knots, occur on the eastern side of the Adriatic constituting a danger to shipping, especially as they often set in with little or no warning.

*Scirocco:* A southerly wind moving eastwards in the Mediterranean, in advance of a low pressure system. It often extends to the Adriatic where it may reach gale force, often accompanied by heavy rain. The local Libyan name for this wind is Ghibli (or Chibli).

*Gregale:* A strong NE wind of the central and west Mediterranean areas, occurring chiefly during the cold seasons. It may blow continuously up to five days, but usually lasts one or two days, bringing fine or showery weather with some hail.

*Föhn:* A warm dry wind experienced to leeward of high mountain ridges, such as the Northern Alps and the Andes. Moisture-laden winds are forced to ascend the slopes, thus becoming saturated and undergoing a reduction of temperature at the SALR of about 3°F per 1000 feet. Cloud is formed and heavy precipitation occurs on the windward side. The wind then descends on the leeward side and undergoes an increase of temperature at the DALR of about 5^ ° F. per feet. It blows, therefore, as a warm and very dry wind. On the eastern side of the Canadian Rockies the same type of wind is known as the Chinook.

*Marin:* This is a strong wind in the Gulf of Lions blowing from a south-easterly direction, and is next in frequency and importance to the mistral in this region. It is generally warm, moist and cloudy, with rain and thick weather, and is associated with depressions which enter the Gulf of Lions from the west or south-west after traversing southern France and northern Spain.

*Libeccio:* The libeccio is the westerly or south-westerly wind which predominates in northern Corsica all the year round; it frequently raises high seas and may give violent westerly squalls. In summer it is most persistent, but in winter it alternates with the tramontana (north-east or north).

*Tramontana:* This is a local name for a north-easterly or northerly wind which in winter is prominent on the west coast of Italy and fairly prevalent off the north of Corsica. It is a fresh wind of the fine-weather mistral type, and does not often reach gale force. It is associated with a depression over the Adriatic simultaneously with an anticyclone further west.

*Maestro:* The maestro is the name given to a north-westerly wind which blows in summer in the Adriatic when pressure is low over the Balkan peninsula. It is a fresh breeze accompanied by fine weather and light clouds.

*Meltemi (Etesians):* During the summer in the Aegean Sea, the prevailing winds of the main circulation are due chiefly to the deep continental depression centered over the north-west of India. These winds are known as meltemi by the Turks and etesians by the Greeks. They blow from a direction which may be anywhere between north-east and north-west according to the character of the country surrounding the region concerned; meltemi weather is ordinarily fine and clear, the northerly winds tempering the fierce summer heat of the region.

*Khamsin:* This name is generally understood to apply to dry, dusty and mostly hot southerly winds in Egypt, and the Red Sea, similar to the dry sirocco further west. The khamsin is not limited to any single wind direction, but is associated, rather, with the dryness, the heat and the dust-laden atmosphere. Khamsin winds blow in front of depressions moving eastward over the Mediterranean or through northern Africa, and the name is frequently applied both to the depressions themselves and to the characteristic weather which accompanies them. They are most frequent in the spring, from February to June.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
*χαμσίνι* και *χαμψίνι*, το (στην Αίγυπτο) ορμητικός, ξηρός και θερμός άνεμος που πνέει από την περιοχή τής ερήμου προς τη βόρεια Αίγυπτο.

[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < αραβ. khamsīn. Ο λόγιος τ. _χαμψίνιον _μαρτυρείται από το 1898 στην εφημερίδα Εστία].


Πανσέληνος ο έρωτας (_Το μετέωρο βήμα του πελαργού_) - Χάρις Αλεξίου






Μουσική: Ελένη Καραΐνδρου, στίχοι: Κ. Χ. Μύρης

Πανσέληνος ο Έρωτας βουρλίζει το κορμί μου
και σ' ονειρεύομαι, και σ' ονειρεύομαι, και σ' ονειρεύομαι 
σαν το χαμψίνι σάρωσες την έρημη ψυχή μου 
και τώρα καίγομαι, και τώρα καίγομαι, και τώρα καίγομαι


Απ' το νοθιά ξεκίνησα αέρηδω τραγούδια
Σειρά σας τώρα, σύντεκνοι, πάμε γι' άλλα γλεγούδια


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

Η ελληνική ονομασία του μελτεμιού, etesians, θυμίστε μου ποια λέξη είναι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
Οι ετήσιοι άνεμοι είναι το etesians.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η ελληνική ονομασία του μελτεμιού, etesians, θυμίστε μου ποια λέξη είναι.


ετησίαι

Edit: Εγώ φταίω που ψάχνω φιλότιμα να βάλω και λινκ, και χάνω την πρωτιά :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2014)

*μπόρα*: αντιδάν. < βεν. _bora_ (> τουρκ. _bora_ «ισχυρός βόρειος άνεμος») < λατ. _borea_ (m) αιτ. του boreas < αρχ. _βορέας / βορράς_ βλ. κ. μπουρίνι (ΕΛΝΕΓ2009)








Marinos said:


> Edit: Εγώ φταίω που ψάχνω φιλότιμα να βάλω και λινκ, και χάνω την πρωτιά :curse:


Πρώτα ανεβάζουμε την απάντηση, μετά κάνουμε edit και προσθέτουμε τους λίνκους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ετησίαι
> 
> Edit: Εγώ φταίω που ψάχνω φιλότιμα να βάλω και λινκ, και χάνω την πρωτιά :curse:



Να 'ξερες μόνο πόσες φορές το 'χω πάθει κι εγώ, κι αυτή ήταν από τις ελάχιστες που απάντησα αυθόρμητα, χωρίς τεκμηρίωση.
Έλα, σώπα, καλό μου, σώπα, και θα σου τονε δώσω γω τον τσεβρέ για την πρωθιά. 

Η τεκμηρίωση που πήρε το μελτέμι πριν, από το OED:

*etesian*, _a. (n.) _

[f. L. etēsi-us, a. Gr. ἐτήσιος, lit. ‘annual’, f. ἔτος year + -an.] 

1. a. _properly_, The distinctive epithet of certain winds in the region of the Mediterranean, blowing from the NW. for about 40 days annually in the summer. 
†b.1.b Hence, occasionally, applied to winds annually blowing from a particular quarter in other parts of the world, as the trade-winds, monsoons, etc.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 22, 2014)

Τέτοιο πατείς με πατώ σε, που μπερδευτήκατε και έβαλε το γιουτουμπάκι ο Δόκτωρ αντί για τον συνήθη ύποπτο! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
*τραμουντάνα *η [tramundána]: (ναυτ.) ο βόρειος άνεμος· βοριάς. || _το άστρο της τραμουντάνας, _ο πολικός αστέρας.
[μσν. _τραμουντάνα _< ιταλ. tramontana ( [o > u] από επίδρ. του χειλ. [m] )]


*tramontane*, _a._ and _n. _(trəˈmɒntən, træmɒnˈteɪn) 

Forms: 4 tramountayne, 7 -mountain, -montan, (6–8 -ain, 9 -aine), 6– tramontane; also in It. forms, 7–9 tramontana, 6–8 (pl.) tramontani; Lat. pl. 7 tramontanæ. See also _transmontane_. 

[ad. It. _tramontana _north wind, pole-star, _tramontani _‘those folkes that dwell beyond the mountaines’ Florio (= Sp., Pg. tramontana north wind, sunset), whence also Fr. _tramontane _north wind, pole-star, OF. _tramontane _(n. and adj. (13th c.) north wind, _tresmontaine _pole-star:—L. _transmontānus _beyond the mountains, f. _trans_ across, beyond + _mons_, _mont-em_ mountain: cf. _montān-us_ of or belonging to mountains.] 

*A.* _adjective_
1 Dwelling or situated beyond, or pertaining to the far side of, the mountains (orig. and in reference to Italy, the Alps; in quots. 1806, 1840, referring to other mountains); hence, foreign; in quot. 1662 = occupied by a non-Italian. 

b. With the connotation ‘uncouth, unpolished, barbarous’. Now _rare_. 

2. Of the wind: Coming across or from beyond the mountains; spec. in reference to Italy, Blowing from beyond the Alps: cf. B. 2. 

*B.* _noun _
†1. The north pole-star: originally so called in Italy and Provence, because visible beyond the Alps: cf. It. tramontana (Florio 1598), OF. _tresmontaine_ (c 1295 in Godefroy). Also fig. 

2. In the Mediterranean and esp. in Italy, The north wind, as coming from beyond the Alps; hence generally, a cold wind from a mountain range. (Now usually in Italian form _tramontana_.) 

3. One who dwells beyond the mountains: orig. applied in Italy to foreigners beyond the Alps; also by these nations to the Italians; hence, a stranger, a foreigner; an outsider, barbarian. 
La Tramontane - Charles Trenet







Je suis un voyou (La Tramontane) - George Brassens






J'ai perdu la tramontane
En trouvant Margot


Μαρίνο, για σένα. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 22, 2014)

daeman said:


> Μαρίνο, για σένα. :)


Όχι το _φύσηξε βοριάς, μαΐστρος τραμουντάνα_; :cheek:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2014)

Του μικρού Βοριά

Ανεμολόγιο


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Όχι το _φύσηξε βοριάς, μαΐστρος τραμουντάνα_; :cheek:



Όχι, προτίμησα να σε περιποιηθώ γαλλιστί, γι' αυτό δεν έβαλα ούτε το Tramontane των Foreigner.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2014)

Ας μη μου κρέμαγε από υπερθέρμανση δύο φορές πάνω στη σύνδεση με τη Ζωίτσα και τον Αντουάν και θα σας έλεγα εγώ ποια τραμουντάνα θα παίζατε... Αυτήν, φυσικά:

Antoine - La tramontana





Και το κάβερ με τη Ζωίτσα Κουρούκλη:


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2014)

*Gregale:* A strong NE wind of the central and west Mediterranean areas, occurring chiefly during the cold seasons. It may blow continuously up to five days, but usually lasts one or two days, bringing fine or showery weather with some hail.

Αυτός υποθέτω ότι είναι ο *γρέγος*.

*γρέγος* ο [γréγos] Ο18 : (ναυτ.) ο βορειοανατολικός άνεμος.
[αντδ. < βεν. _grego_ -ς < ιταλ. (νότ. διάλ.) _greco_ `βορειοδυτικός άνεμος, που έρχεται από την Ελλάδα΄ < λατ. _Graecus_ < αρχ. _Γραικός_]
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=γρεγος&dq=


Υποθέτω ότι το «βορειοδυτικός άνεμος, που έρχεται από την Ελλάδα» είναι λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2014)

*Foehn wind*

A Föhn or Foehn is a type of dry, warm, down-slope wind that occurs in the lee (downwind side) of a mountain range.
It is a rain shadow wind that results from the subsequent adiabatic warming of air that has dropped most of its moisture on windward slopes (see orographic lift). As a consequence of the different adiabatic lapse rates of moist and dry air, the air on the leeward slopes becomes warmer than equivalent elevations on the windward slopes. Föhn winds can raise temperatures by as much as 32 °C (58 °F) in just a matter of hours. Central Europe enjoys a warmer climate due to the Föhn, as moist winds off the Mediterranean Sea blow over the Alps. (wikipedia)

Είναι το ανάλογο του δικού μας λίβα, πάνω από τις Άλπεις στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη ή πάνω από την Αδριατική μέχρι την Αυστρία και την Ουγγαρία. Συχνά, όταν σηκώνει και μεταφέρει άμμο από τη Σαχάρα, κοκκινίζει τον ουρανό ακόμη και στη Νότια Γερμανία.

Enjoy Föhn in the Alps (με ανεμόπτερο)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Gregale:* A strong NE wind of the central and west Mediterranean areas, occurring chiefly during the cold seasons. It may blow continuously up to five days, but usually lasts one or two days, bringing fine or showery weather with some hail.
> 
> Αυτός υποθέτω ότι είναι ο *γρέγος*.
> 
> ...



Ο γκριγκάλ και τα ξαδέρφια του


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2016)

...
Φυσάει βοριάς δε φαίνεσαι, μαΐστρος δεν προβαίνεις
Φυσάει το γρεγολέβαντο και πρίμα κατεβαίνεις

https://www.facebook.com/RoutesinMa...112326914680/1570727362953162/?type=3&theater


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 28, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ψάχνοντας για _"επικρατούντες άνεμοι" Ελλάδα_, βρίσκω πολλές σελίδες για τους ανέμους που επικρατούν κατά τόπους στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Εδώ βρίσκω ένα κείμενο που χωρίζει την Ελλάδα σε 4 ζώνες από Βορρά προς Νότο, αναφέρει όμως μόνο τους θερινούς ανέμους, κι αυτούς μόνο στις θαλάσσιες περιοχές.
> 
> Εδώ, σ' ένα κείμενο-εισαγωγή στη μετεωρολογία, υπάρχουν χάρτες για όλη τη χώρα, για τη χειμερινή και τη θερινή περίοδο.



Σημείωση ότι ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος είναι τώρα αυτός, επειδή έχει μετακομίσει ο ιστότοπος. (Δυστυχώς ο δεύτερος σύνδεσμος είναι ανενεργός, προσωρινά τουλάχιστον.)



> Κάποτε μου είχαν εξηγήσει κι άλλους τρόπους προσανατολισμού στην ύπαιθρο (για τα δέντρα που λες, θυμάμαι αμυδρά κάτι με τη θέση των βρύων στον κορμό, αλλά επειδή κι εγώ σε αστικό περιβάλλον ζω (μικρής πόλης, έστω) και δεν μου χρειάστηκαν μέχρι τώρα, αυτές οι γνώσεις είναι πια gone with the wind...



Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι, και πιο συγκεκριμένα ότι στη βόρεια πλευρά των κορμών θα βρεις τα βρύα επειδή δεν δέχεται άμεσο ηλιακό φως. Ψάχνοντας περισσότερο, βρίσκω αυτήν και άλλες συμβουλές προσανατολισμού σε διάφορες σχολικές ιστοσελίδες όπως αυτή. Τελικά αυτό που μόλις έγραψα για το φως ισχύει έμμεσα: τα βρύα απλώς προτιμούν την υγρασία.


----------

